# Poor Vapour Production. Help!



## CraftyZA (10/1/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## CraftyZA (10/1/14)

I think i need a bigger atty...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (10/1/14)

Change that drip tip! Works a charm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/1/14)

lol too funny maybe put the batt in boost mode

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/1/14)

It's not the tip. It's airflow bro. 
Try drilling two 7mm holes on opposite sides of the juice windows. You'll be good to go. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

strangely enough, the drip tip actually makes a huge difference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

You need to plug it into the USB port of your computer. Then it will work fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/1/14)

Could be your coil. Try a 4 wrap of a teaspoon handle around your pinky finger. It's the closet thing to ribbon wire. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/1/14)

Crafty . Try charging it in the usb port on your radio in your car . I have done that and it worked 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/1/14)

Looks like a setup for my flavor of the week. VG

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## ET (20/2/14)

gotta go sub ohm on this one for sure


----------

